# Ein paar Fragen zu meiner Page?



## SilverVegeto (19. Februar 2004)

HY LEUTE!

Hab da mal wieder ein paar Fragen, ich hoffe ihr könnt sie mir beantworten. Danke im Voraus!

1. Möchte das egal an welchem PC, egal welches Betriebssystem, Auflösung und Zoll der Monitor hat. Das mein Page-Fenster immer die selbe größe hat und es nicht zu vergrößern ist. Falls der Bildschirm allerdings kleiner als meine Page ist, sollen Scrollbars erscheinen.

3. Ich möchte gerne ein Frame erstellen, weiß aber nicht wie das geht. Und stimmt das, dass ein Frame dann auf jeder meiner Seiten angezeigt wird, wenn man sie besucht? Aber bei einer Seite von mir sollen die Frame's verschwinden.

4. Ein paar Bilder die ich ins I-Net stelle sollen nicht zum Speichern gehen, beispiel Hintergrundbild. Aber ich möchte nicht das dabei die rechte Maustaste gesperrt wird.

5. Wenn ich einen Newsletter schreiben möchte, gibt es da eine möglich es Online über ein Forumular zu schreiben. Und wenn ich dann z.b. Auf "Abschicken" klicke, sofort das Newsletter auf meiner Page Aktualisiert wird? Natürlich sollte nur ich über ein Passwort, in dieses Formular kommen.

6. Ich möchte gerne einen Code, der mir immer nur das aktuelle Jahr anzeigt. Und den Code möchte ich in einem Text einbinden.

Das war's für's erste! ;-)


----------



## rootssw (20. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Zu 1.:
Die Seite passt sich grundsätzlich nur an, wenn du die Größe von z. B. Tabellen in % angibst.
Wenn du also


```
<table width="100">
```

schreibst, ist die Tabelle immer 100 pixel groß, und es wird nichts verändert.


Zu 3.:  
Schau mal hier:
http://selfhtml.teamone.de/html/frames/index.htm

Die Frames kannst du "verschwinden" lassen, indem du bei den jeweiligen Links


```
target="_parent"
```

einfügst. Damit wird immer die Hauptseite als Ziel für den Link angegeben - nicht aber das aktuelle Frame.

Zu 4.:
Du wirst das Speichern deiner Bilder per HTML niemals verhindern können! (Zur Not gibt es ja auch noch Screenshots).
Grundsätzlich ist aber (z. B.) folgendes möglich:


```
<table>
<tr><td style="background-image:url(bild.jpg)">
<img src="blank.gif" width="100%" height="100%" />
</td></tr></table>
```

Wobei "blank.gif" ein durchsichtiges Bild ist, das das eigentliche Bild (bild.jpg) 'verdeckt'. Da aber blank.gif transparent ist, sieht man natürlich nur das Hintergrund-Bild.
Somit kann man (mittels rechts-klick) nur das transparente Bild speichern.
Das ist aber ein Schutz, der leicht zu umgehen ist (z. B. Datei->Speichern unter).
Es gibt da auch noch 'ne Menge anderer Tricks, die aber alle nicht wirklich funktionieren.
Wenn du willst, schau dir mal diesen Link an:
http://www.drweb.de/seitenschutz/index.shtml

Zu 5.:
Dazu wirst du Script-Sprachen, wie PHP benötigen.
Dazu gibt es einige Tutorials.

Zu 6.:
Dazu brauchst du JavaScript.
Ein Beispiel:


```
<html><body>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var jetzt = new Date();
var Jahr = jetzt.getFullYear();
document.write("Wir befinden uns im Jahr " + Jahr);
//-->
</script>
</body></html>
```


----------



## SilverVegeto (20. Februar 2004)

Danke, ich werde gleich alles ausprobieren!


----------



## SilverVegeto (21. Februar 2004)

So, hab jetzt alles ausprobiert, aber eine Sache check ich nicht.

1. Das mit dem Frame erstellen, kann mit das nicht jemand persönlich erklären. Die Frames sollen folgende Postionen haben: 1x Oben, 1x Links und 1x Rechts.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.


----------



## rootssw (22. Februar 2004)

Ich hab' mal versucht, das umzusetzen. Hier das Ergebnis.

Dabei ist das wichtigste wohl die Frame-Definition. Die sieht so aus:

frameset.html

```
<html>
<frameset rows="20%,80%">
<frame src="oben.html" name="oben" />
<frameset cols="30%,70%">
<frame src="links.html" name="links" />
<frame src="rechts.html" name="rechts" />
</frameset>
</frameset>
</html>
```

Es gibt dann im rechten Frame 2 Links, die so aussehen:

rechts.html

```
<a href="link.html">Normaler Link</a><br />
<a href="link.html" target="_top">Ganze Seite</a>
```

Dabei sorgt im zweiten Link das Attribut target="_top" dafür, dass der Link auf der ganzen Seite geöffnet wird.
Man kann statt _top auch den Name eines Frames angeben (der im Frameset definiert wird). Dann wird die Seite in diesem Frame geöffnet.

Alles verstanden?
Ich denke schon (bist ja schließlich ein Sayajin - oder sogar 2! .  )


----------



## SilverVegeto (22. Februar 2004)

Danke, jetzt habe ich ales was ich brauche! (Kennst wohl db?)


----------



## rootssw (23. Februar 2004)

OK, super!
(wohl eher DBZ?!)


----------

